# Gameserver mieten - nur wo?



## xNoVoLiNE (21. August 2014)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne einen oder mehrere Gameserver mieten, aber wo sollte man das tun?

Ich lese gutes und schlechtes über verschiedene Hoster. Ich fasse hier mal gerade zusammen, was für Hoster ich kenne. Eventuell kennt ihr ja einen von ihnen, habt Erfahrung mit ihm gemacht, oder ihr kennt noch andere.

- 4Netplayers.de
- ZAP-Hosting.com
- Nitrado.net
- g-portal.de
- Fragnet.net

Ich habe gehört, dass 4Netplayers gute Server hat, aber diese oft von Abstürzen betroffen sind. Ähnliches würde für Nitrado gelten. Bei Fragnet soll der Support öde sein.

Die Spiele, von denen ich gerne einen Gameserver hätte, wären:

- Counter-Strike: Global Offensive (Privater Server, 10 Slots, 128 Tick)
- Garry's Mod (Trouble in Terrorist Town)
- Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (Frei-Für-Alle, 8 Slots)

Kennt ihr dementsprechend gute Anbieter?

MfG
xnovoline


----------



## Soulzerker (22. August 2014)

4Netplayers.de finde ich top. Habe dort ein Clan-Paket und läuft alles gut. Musst nur auf die Laufzeiten achten. Von Abstürzen war ich nie betroffen.


----------



## Shona (22. August 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde gerne einen oder mehrere Gameserver mieten, aber wo sollte man das tun?
> 
> ...


Hol dir nen Root Server kommste billiger
Hier http://www.server4you.de/dedicated-server/ hab ich meinen her und bin zufrieden, kannste auch gleich noch nen TS mitlaufen lassen.

Edit: ganz vergessen wie alt du bist, das wird dann nichts mit einemn Game/Root/oder sontigen Server


----------



## kero81 (23. August 2014)

Von Nitrado kann ich nur abraten, genau wie Zap Hosting...


----------

